# Dateinamen für OutputStream



## Abtron (8. Aug 2005)

hallo zusammen

leider konnte ich in der suche nichts passendes finden das mir weitergeholfen hätte.

ich habe folgendes problem.
in einem servlet generieren wir wir ein PDF dokument.
dies wird dannmit dem diesen zeilen an erstellt.


```
OutputStream os = response.getOutputStream();
out.writeTo(os);

os.flush();
os.close();
```

das PDF das danach geöfnet wird erhelt immer den namen des servlet
    z.B ps.pdf
und das immer..egal wie oft ich das öffne.

Meine frage ist nun:
was muss ich tun das ich dieser datei einen anderen namen geben kann ?


Wäre dankbar für jede hilfe.

best,
j.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Aug 2005)

googlen

da gibts nen header dafür

addHeader("Content-disposition","inline;filename="MeineDatei.pdf");

oder sowas in der Art


----------



## Abtron (8. Aug 2005)

Vielen tausen dank Bleiglanz

nun funzt es perfekt. :toll: :toll: 

greezz
jj.


----------

